# bass differance



## maineguy110 (Oct 30, 2008)

Im stationed in up state new york and the bass sure are differant in new york than maine what woked real well in maine doesnt work here got to change my style. never tought bass would be differant oh well im learning


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Luckily the one thing they have in common is that they still like to eat!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Bass are very different from place to place. I found the same thing happened to me when I fished florida then went to california. There are some techniqes that work in all places when the time is right but I have found that color makes a big difference from state to state, and water to water.


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

variations on a theme make the fishing mighty interesing.


----------

